# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 26)



## ripjack13 (Jun 21, 2015)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not. 
_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._

*Embrace the "Knot" or cut it out? What do you do?*




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.


----------



## SENC (Jun 21, 2015)

Embrace!!!

I mean, what would WB be without Tony!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 21, 2015)

Embrace! I find the "faults" to be what separates a special piece from a regular one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 21, 2015)

I would knot throw away the Knots. They add distinction and unique features to pieces. Of course if I'm just doing plain jane flat work then I'll try to source lumber without them or work around them but for most everything else I do they are a great feature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 21, 2015)

Embrace, unless it is a structural piece like a leg, then I would choose other wood and save the knotty one for something else. I typically try and use the knot as a feature, especially if it has figure around it which is usually the case with hardwoods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 21, 2015)

Just depends on the project, where the knot would fall into the project, and the intended finished purpose or destination of the piece.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 21, 2015)

Embrace that puppy! After all who can resist a puppy? Marc why are you asking about puppies anyway?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 21, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Embrace that puppy! After all who can resist a puppy? Marc why are you asking about puppies anyway?



Puppies are awesome!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 21, 2015)

What is a knot anyway? Inquisitive minds want to know.


----------



## Tony (Jun 21, 2015)

If at all possible I keep the Knot. If it's a commission piece I check with the client first but otherwise it stays. A lot of times I highlight them in the piece. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 21, 2015)

Well, it does sometimes depend on the size of the knot.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## David Hill (Jun 21, 2015)

Embrace! 
I gravitate to blanks with knots-- I'm not skeered. If there's defects, that's what epoxy and minerals are for!
That way my efforts aren't for naught.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 21, 2015)

Depends on the situation. I like thae character buy have had stability issues trying to keep the knot before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

